# Has anyone tried the quarry in Gibsonburg



## whitefishbay43

Has anyone tried the quarry west of gibsonburg ive been taking some nice walleyes there up to 20 inch but theres a lot of under sizes one also. I use my own hand ty harness SBT Lures.


----------



## 419deerhunter

you talking about whitestar? fished there once seen A bunch of BIG large mouth but didnt catch any thing talked to a kid fishin that had a limit of trout though caught on corn


----------



## whitefishbay43

No the town there has a couple big quarrys outside of town off St. Rt 600 west of town i think its Cr Rd 42. It allows eletric motors also .


----------



## olderfer

whitefishbay43 said:


> Has anyone tried the quarry west of gibsonburg ive been taking some nice walleyes there up to 20 inch but theres a lot of under sizes one also. I use my own hand ty harness SBT Lures.[/QUO
> 
> Haven't been there and can't seem to find any info on it. But I'd sure like to do some yak-trolling for walleyes. What can you tell us about the place?
> 
> TIA
> Jim


----------



## Scum_Frog

olderfer.....the quarry is enormous.....it used to be a walleye/largemouth hatchery a while ago and they were split up in sides....now theres no more gate seperating the two and they dont run it anymore so everything that was there is left in it. I didnt know they allowed boats though....up a few months ago they didnt allow anything still but maybe thats changed??? Its a deep place and it looks awesome with a ton of curved banks and structure.......looks like a nice place to bounce a jig/twister combo around...Goodluck if anyone goes there and let us know on the report.


----------



## rutnut245

A guy that I went to school with tried to commercially raise trout and walleyes there.When it became evident that it wasn't going to be profitable he sold his remaining trout to local pond and quarry owners and released the walleye.Some of the trout were put in the quarry in the Ohio lime facility outside Woodville for their employees to catch,they didn't carry over.

The walleye in Gibsonburg seemed to do allright and some locals who snuck in before it was open to the public really put a smack on them.They're still in there but not the numbers or size as a couple of years ago.The fishing isn't that hot and you'll catch more bass than walleye.I live about a mile from both quarries.


----------



## MDJ

The last time I was there which was a few months ago there was a sign that said no boats and had areas marked out for fishing. Have only caught a couple bass.
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## olderfer

Thanks for the info, guys.

I went by the quarry on county road 42 for a quick look yesterday. It is indeed big - lots of space and no wind protection. There is a launch ramp of sorts near the NW corner and, a bit farther on, a picnic area with a no boat LAUNCH sign. Didn't see anyone to talk to.

Being retired, I yak-fish or just paddle 3-4 days a week in any of a dozen spots close to Toledo. Probably on a low-wind day I'll try the quarry. I'll post a report.

Jim


----------



## AvianHunter

olderfer said:


> Probably on a low-wind day I'll try the quarry. I'll post a report.
> 
> Jim


Which would be today!
Get at it!


----------



## whitefishbay43

Went last night didnt even get a hit which is strange last two times i went i caught 3 walleyes the one night and the other i caught 5 kept 3 one was 19". but you no how fishing goes


----------



## olderfer

AvianHunter said:


> Which would be today!
> Get at it!


I can tell you ain't 71.

Jim


----------



## AvianHunter

olderfer said:


> I can tell you ain't 71.
> 
> Jim


No sir I am not. Unfortunately I'm young enough to know that I'll still be working at that age the way things are going


----------



## olderfer

Fished the quarry this morning. Yak-trolled and drifted VERY slowly using worms and crankbaits. I caught bass, not walleyes. Big one was 17". Saw the only other guy fishing there, also in a boat, catch a walleye of about 18-20". I also marked a lot of fish at various depths all the way down to about 50 ft. Couldn't get their attention, tho. 

The launch area is shallow and very muddy.

Jim


----------



## daveintoledo

been getting respectible bluegill here in my john boat..... where do i try for the walleye, can i just drift bottom bouncers around or what,,,,, thanks for any help


----------



## Gills63

Southwest section, Last I was there we used jigs/crawlers off the bottom slow retrieve.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## olderfer

daveintoledo said:


> been getting respectible bluegill here in my john boat..... where do i try for the walleye, can i just drift bottom bouncers around or what,,,,, thanks for any help


Early this season, I caught walleyes trolling jigs and worms in about 20 fow in the northeast corner of the quarry. Haven't been able to repeat that success, tho.

What part of the quarry are you fishing for bluegill?

TIA
Jim


----------



## Scum_Frog

I have a feeling he is fishing whitestar not the quarry we are speaking of....hard telling though?


----------



## bassmaniac

What is the name of the other quarry there? White Star is the only one I can get any info on.


----------



## olderfer

Scum_Frog said:


> I have a feeling he is fishing whitestar not the quarry we are speaking of....hard telling though?


The quarry I am talking about, nw of town, is Silver Rock. 

Jim


----------

